# Captain Hook costume opinions?



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally, I like the Captain Morgan costume least (I have the suspicion that it would be rather cheap-y in person). Of the two Hooks, if you really want to be as close as possible to the Disney rendition, the Prestige costume is quite good. However, my money is on the (unfortunately more pricey) first Hook costume if you aren't looking to be the Disney animated version. It looks like it has some nicer quality garments and those items are likely the sort that could be used in other costume situations. I'm not a fan of the sort of costume where all the pieces are sewn together, and the first Hook is the only one that appears to have real, individual garments.


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> Personally, I like the Captain Morgan costume least (I have the suspicion that it would be rather cheap-y in person). Of the two Hooks, if you really want to be as close as possible to the Disney rendition, the Prestige costume is quite good. However, my money is on the (unfortunately more pricey) first Hook costume if you aren't looking to be the Disney animated version. It looks like it has some nicer quality garments and those items are likely the sort that could be used in other costume situations. I'm not a fan of the sort of costume where all the pieces are sewn together, and the first Hook is the only one that appears to have real, individual garments.


We are going as the Disney variation, and I agree I like the more expensive one better, I'm just not sure if it fits the theme. I'm going to try and find both of those in person, and see what they look like. The more expensive one looks like it would last through a few good sword fights! ^_^ Thanks for the input!


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

How much are we talking when one says "more expensive"?


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

SinCity said:


> How much are we talking when one says "more expensive"?


I believe the cheapest I've found it is $100, which doesn't include the hat, wig, hook or moustache lol


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a hook costume... IMO opinion there is only ONE Captain Hook costume but hey i am a little prejudice... LOL

Halloween 2007 - Tic Tok, Hook's afraid of an old dead crock! - ScaryRednecks


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

zleviticus said:


> That is a hook costume... IMO opinion there is only ONE Captain Hook costume but hey i am a little prejudice... LOL
> 
> Halloween 2007 - Tic Tok, Hook's afraid of an old dead crock! - ScaryRednecks


Haha now THAT is a great Cap'n hook costume! ^_^ I'm pondering sporting purple tights...hmm.. =))


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Well i can't say i never wore tights... sooooo (peter pan one year for the kids.) 

I like the look of the "hook" costume. To me the last one looks a little "cheap" in a way. If youa re going for the "classic disney" i think the captain morgan is closer.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I like the first one. It looks the most dignified to me. The second one's too bright red (Santa Hook?) and the third one is too fancy and fussy for me.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Reynard Muldrake said:


> I like the first one. It looks the most dignified to me. The second one's too bright red (Santa Hook?) and the third one is too fancy and fussy for me.


if youa re going for captain hook (traditional disney) then the "santa hook" is a better option.



https://www.freebirdsigns.com/images/product/14773b0ef7a1e6-40.-Captain-Hook.jpg


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

zleviticus said:


> if youa re going for captain hook (traditional disney) then the "santa hook" is a better option.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.freebirdsigns.com/images/product/14773b0ef7a1e6-40.-Captain-Hook.jpg


I went with the Prestige costume. I found it locally and it actually looks much better than on the internet, and looked very "Hookish". I am still unable to find a hat with a giant feather. I won't quit yet though! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

I had the issue of finding a hat for my son so i had to make one. Was not that hard. Feather i got from michale's crafts.


----------



## DorkQuixote (Aug 31, 2009)

If I may make a suggestion...

Go to your local theaters in town... (Not movie theater; actual "legitimate" theater...) And see if they have any stuff you might be able to use... Peter Pan is a commonly produced play/musical and some theaters keep a costume library. Go and see if you might be able to rent something. Cause it's a lot cheaper than buying something. The downside is... YOU DON'T GET TO KEEP IT!!! :'(


----------



## Xochi16 (Sep 21, 2009)

DorkQuixote said:


> If I may make a suggestion...
> 
> Go to your local theaters in town... (Not movie theater; actual "legitimate" theater...) And see if they have any stuff you might be able to use... Peter Pan is a commonly produced play/musical and some theaters keep a costume library. Go and see if you might be able to rent something. Cause it's a lot cheaper than buying something. The downside is... YOU DON'T GET TO KEEP IT!!! :'(


I think I'll see if I can make it, then try that. I'm sure you're correct I went and saw a Peter Pan production last spring. Thanks for the advice guys! Greatly appreciated!


----------

